# Gratis diesel fuel cap



## satchel (Aug 16, 2008)

Had to change fuel filler cap surround on my 1993 Hymer 584.
This has left me with an unwanted working fuel cap and key. I'm sure that it is an original Fiat van part.
If any one needs this locking filler cap gratis please let me know I will post it off. 

Satchel


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

satchel said:


> Had to change fuel filler cap surround on my 1993 Hymer 584.
> This has left me with an unwanted working fuel cap and key. I'm sure that it is an original Fiat van part.
> If any one needs this locking filler cap gratis please let me know I will post it off.
> 
> Satchel


Hi Satchel

You have a pm.
George


----------



## satchel (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello George.
[email protected] will find me


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

satchel said:


> Hello George.
> [email protected] will find me


Hi
Email on it's way.
George


----------

